

Congress wants to limit open access publishing for US-subsidized research - zerostar07
http://boingboing.net/2012/01/06/congress-wants-to-limit-open-a.html

======
tzs
Link to the bill information, since I don't see any such link in the article:
<http://thomas.loc.gov/cgi-bin/bdquery/z?d112:h.r.3699>:

Note that there is a colon on the end of the link, which seems to get lost
when you click it on HN.

